# Has anyone seen this before?



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a customer that is getting these ripples in his mud application when running the Taper on the ceiling. It works perfect in the corners and flats, it's only on the ceiling this occurs.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, I'll bet he runs the ceilings slower than the walls and the mud doesn't flow fast enough to counter gravity.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> I have a customer that is getting these ripples in his mud application when running the Taper on the ceiling. It works perfect in the corners and flats, it's only on the ceiling this occurs.


Hi Aaron new board or old board?

1rst coat second or third or all?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya....what are we looking at here?
I don't see any tape...is that just the wet mud? Or is that dry and then the tape's been pulled off?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't get it:blink:

are you talking the little dry spots at the top of the tape ?????

if so, that should be normal. Since you run with one wheel touching the ceiling, that's what it probably would look like. Guessing the mud will spread better where the wheel side is touching, well the opposite side it would not.

Plus who to Hell checks something like that:blink:

As long as it is wiping out ok, that is all that matters.

or is he getting dry spots a long the one edge when he wipes ?????

Is he a DWT member:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya....what are we looking at here?
> I don't see any tape...is that just the wet mud? Or is that dry and then the tape's been pulled off?


been taping most of your life I see PT:whistling2:








It's a piece of tape with mud on it PT

Have you missed me the past week PT







:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Hi Aaron new board or old board?
> 
> 1rst coat second or third or all?


Der Joe, it's old new board with a 1-2-3 coat. Get with the program!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Der Joe, it's old new board with a 1-2-3 coat. Get with the program!


hey there is a marshmallow outside borrow some 120 grit from 2buck and get busy


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> been taping most of your life I see PT:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You son of a b!tch!! lol! 
Actually I did kind'a miss you... :blink:
That's the weird part...

But about the picture!
Like you said "Plus who to Hell checks something like that"
I thought I knew what I was looking at but then thought the same thing. Who looks at something like that? So I wasn't exactly sure what I was seeing anymore. And that's why I asked.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

thats what all bazooka tapes look like .... dont they?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't see the problem here. What does he do, tape a ceiling flat then pull it down to see what the mud looks like ?What flavor does he smoke ?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

If he is talking about the dry tape at the edge of the tape then check the tape slot for dried mud.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks about normal to me as well... if I'm looking at what I think I am :whistling2:

Tape ran, then pulled off, pic is of mudded side fo tape/...

Wheel blister (what we call it) would be normal on the one side wheel is ran on. Whats the problem he's having after wiping his ceiling joints?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> thats what all bazooka tapes look like .... dont they?


ya know that is true when you wipe with a knife sometimes you get that kind ripple and then a second wipe takes it out


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Hi Aaron new board or old board?
> 
> 1rst coat second or third or all?


not sure, will find out


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya....what are we looking at here?
> I don't see any tape...is that just the wet mud? Or is that dry and then the tape's been pulled off?


The tape's been pulled off and we are looking at wet mud with dry spots


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

After looking at the picture for a bit .I think hes not keeping the taper tight to the ceiling .weak arming it so he tapes real slack ....maybe


----------

